# Hedgie T-Shirts



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

Someone may have already come across these and posted, but my boss showed me a couple hedgie T-shirts on this funny t-shirt website (snorgtees.com).



















I laughed when I saw them and had to share!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I have the second one ^_^


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

I'm thinking I may have to get one of them. They also have a shirt that says I <3 Lamp (with a picture of a lamp) that I may get my bf because he's always quoting that... and about a hundred other hillarious ones.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I have the second one ^_^


Me too  And so does my bf

That first one is cute too! I haven't seen that before and now I waaaaaaant it

I've been wanting this one for ages http://www.threadless.com/product/2339/ ... /tab,girls but it's sold out. If enough people vote for a reprint they'll bring it back! So if all you hedgie lovers like it, vote! So we can have it


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Those are so cute! I want them now :lol: I have they reprint that rainbow hedgie one, I love it! Here's one on there I think is cute http://www.threadless.com/product/1974/ ... tyle,shirt


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

i have the second one too!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

I love the first one, the hedgehog's expression is too cute, haha.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> Those are so cute! I want them now :lol: I have they reprint that rainbow hedgie one, I love it! Here's one on there I think is cute http://www.threadless.com/product/1974/ ... tyle,shirt


i just ordered it  i love that site but i must have missed this one


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww lucky! And I meant to say "I hope they reprint the rainbow hedgie one..." not I have haha


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You BAD, BAD people! I had purchased the "looking sharp" shirt last week & am just waiting to get it. NOW I just HAD to have the one about the sewing supplies - as I also love to sew. 

I already have this one...
http://www.cafepress.com/+spiked_drink_ ... ,335280001


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have "the original blue hedgehog". http://shirt.woot.com/derby/entry.aspx?id=27998
and this one

__
https://flic.kr/p/4514023536
and one for the 2009 Wheelathon that I don't have a picture of.

I ordered "looking sharp" today and I'm going to have to get the sewing one.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I'm going to have to get the sewing one.


Yes - I would imagine. 

I LOVE the original blue - will have to get that someday.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

This thread makes me want to go on an insane spending spree for hedgie shirts :twisted:

But this one is really funny :mrgreen: Probably going to end up getting it for the bf for Christmas http://sircritter.com/design/sirhedgehog/


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

Agreed, there are so many good ones I want to get! If only I had the money for them all.


----------

